# 5 Day Cheap Return



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just booked a 5 day return to France Dover/Calais as we need to take some stuff to a mobile home we own in the Dordogne.

Out 07.45 3rd March In 09.30 8th March

Motorhome 7.25m long 2.95m high. 2 people
Sailing P&O

Booked through the Camping and Caravanning Club. £117.60

Didn't think that was bad.
.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not bad at all, gillian, certainly better than my efforts,
5 day returns seem to be significantly cheaper than standard returns, though i cant see why they should be, there still getting your money arent they?

pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Gillian, Stop it!! Your making me jealous, we’ve only got a couple of unbooked days left this year.  

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Not bad at all, gillian, certainly better than my efforts,
> 5 day returns seem to be significantly cheaper than standard returns, though i cant see why they should be, there still getting your money arent they?
> 
> pete


It still seems to be down to who you book with.
Yesterday and this morning I couldn't get a price from the Caravan Club website.
Again yesterday I tried ferry.com and the P&O web site and got a price of £189.00
This morning I tried the Sea France website and got £158.00

Then went to HQ of C&CC as I knew they used SeaFrance which seemed to be the best at that point.
I used the same times and dates throughout to keep it down to 5 days.
She gave me the price if £118.60 which I accepted without hesitation and said book it.
After booking it she gave me the detail and I was flabergasted when she said it was with P&O. I queried it and she said P&O have some good deals at the moment!


----------

